# October Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ryanf has chosen the theme for this month,* “All Dressed up for Halloween (or any occasion)”.* 

Share a photo of your golden dressed up and ready to go!

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, October 23rd.

Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win.

We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners and new members.


Here's an example pic from ryanf.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations again ryanf, great theme. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of entries!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I going to be a fun theme. Can’t wait to see everyone’s dressed up pups


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Ruby, looking not very fierce ...!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme, look forward to seeing lots of great photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This should be another fun theme. Thanks to ryanf for a great choice.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey wearing my witches hat, she told me it's her favorite Halloween hat too and that she didn't really like the devil horns from last year and that I should wear them! lol


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh, last Halloween as a mermaid.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

This was one of the last shots of Amber before the dreaded surgery last year. As usual she out did herself with her various looks.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This month's contest has got off to a wonderful start, hope to see lots more fabulous photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the great entries already!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance and Lucy on Halloween many years ago. Chance was fine with dressing up...Lucy not so much. I had to be quick taking the picture because Lucy would have her hat off in an instant. >


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Little witches and goblins, share a pic of your Halloween trick or treat golden.


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for this theme. I love the submissions so far, and have to take a picture of our boy in his costume. Amber is quite the diva in her sock hop outfit!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This is Gunner dressed as a super hero.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Honey Bunny dressed as a witch on Halloween


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

3 goldens said:


> My Honey Bunny dressed as a witch on Halloween



She is enchanting!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis Last year. Hats do not last long on him so I was glad to take a quick pic of him.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome entries! I love them all.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ha! Hats don't usually last on ANY Golden!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ryanf has chosen the theme for this month,* “All Dressed up for Halloween (or any occasion)”.* 

Share a photo of your golden dressed up and ready to go!

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, October 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you seen all the great goldens dressed for Halloween? Share a pic of your golden ready to Trick or Treat.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness, I hope we get more photos of goldens all dressed up!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

RAWWWRRRRRR!

The late Bad Boy Barkley. Miss this trouble maker.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter said:


> RAWWWRRRRRR!
> 
> The late Bad Boy Barkley. Miss this trouble maker.



Roar!!!! Awesome pic.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Somebody with a puppy has to do the Land Shark costume. I saw one at a dock diving this weekend and it was so cute!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Roar!!!! Awesome pic.



Me, too, great photo! 

This is a wonderful theme with fantastic entries, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Somebody with a puppy has to do the Land Shark costume. I saw one at a dock diving this weekend and it was so cute!



I'd love to see that one! 

Hoping for many more awesome pics in this month's contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The long weekend is almost here, I hope we get more photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The long weekend is almost here, I hope we get more photos!



Just a reminder.


----------



## elisterine (Feb 27, 2019)

We are going with a "Fleabag" theme for our costumes, since we are obsessed with the show. Cosmo is the "hot priest."


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

elisterine said:


> We are going with a "Fleabag" theme for our costumes, since we are obsessed with the show. Cosmo is the "hot priest."



Awesome priest.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such great photos, and some very well behaved, patient pups, being dressed up!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Calling all ghosty and goblin and pumpkin goldens, we want to see your pics! lol


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Ryanf has chosen the theme for this month,* “All Dressed up for Halloween (or any occasion)”.*
> Share a photo of your golden dressed up and ready to go!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, October 23rd.
> ...



9 days left!!!


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

omg haahaha i love all these entries! Leos costume comes in on Wednesday and I'm so excited to share!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mde13004 said:


> omg haahaha i love all these entries! Leos costume comes in on Wednesday and I'm so excited to share!!



Waiting to see Leo all dressed up. 

I'm hoping there will be more too.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko is not eligible....but here's last year's costume!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 said:


> Neeko is not eligible....but here's last year's costume!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 822896



Very cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminder, 6 days left. There's still time to enter this month's photo contest before it closes on Wednesday, October 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

* “All Dressed up for Halloween (or any occasion)” is the fun theme for this month's Photo Contest.*

There's still time to share a photo of your golden dressed up and ready to go!
Entries will be accepted until *Wednesday, October 23rd.*


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

All these pups look adorable  Luna will absolutely not let me put anything on her!!! She looks so pitiful when we even attempt it!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Dressing up is a game for Honey and she loves games!
I hope we get a few more entries before the contest closes on *Wednesday, October 23rd.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get a few more entries before the contest closes on *Wednesday, October 23rd.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closes tomorrow, there's still time to enter a photo.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Last day to enter....


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Hairy (Paw)ter*

Leos all better from his neutering and ready for halloween!!


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Eek! Sliding in at the zero hour with our pumpkin costume. It is an infant costume we modified. :-D

He's on the "tricks for treats" program this Howl-o-ween.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mde13004 said:


> Leos all better from his neutering and ready for halloween!!


This is absolutely fantastic, he looks wonderful!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All the photos are great, hope to see a few more last minute entries!.


----------

